# Uso do futuro em português para exprimir incerteza



## gvergara

Olá:

Em espanhol, às vezes, usamos o futuro do indicativo quando queremos exprimir ou acrescentar incerteza a um enunciado. Isto é possível em português? 

_¿*Iré *a la fiesta o no?
¿*Cambiaré *de auto luego?_

Estas orações podem se reformular dizendo _No sé si ir a la fiesta/ No sé si cambiar de auto luego_. 

Desde já obrigado

Gonzalo
*(Por favor, corrijam os meus erros )*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em português do Brasil, é mais frequente usar o presente:

- Vou à festa, ou não?


- Troco de carro agora?


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Em português do Brasil, é mais frequente usar o presente:
> 
> - Vou à festa, ou não?
> 
> 
> - Troco de carro agora?



No de Portugal também.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> No de Portugal também.



E na Espanha também se usa o presente do indicativo. A estrutura que o Gonzalo propôs mal se ouve por cá, ainda que esteja correcta.


----------



## gvergara

Quero dizer, em espanhol chileno também empregamos o presente do indicativo com a mesma função, mas alternativamente podemos utilizar o futuro.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

gvergara said:


> Quero dizer, em espanhol chileno também empregamos o presente do indicativo com a mesma função, mas alternativamente podemos utilizar o futuro.


Sem dúvida, já escutei este uso do futuro várias vezes.


----------



## Istriano

Na língua falada, usamos *será que *+ verbo:

_
Será que ela (não) vem?
Será que é verdade o que andam falando pela cidade?
Será que já pagaram isso?_

Na língua formal escrita, se usa como em espanhol:

_(Não) terão pegado aquele ladrão?_

(Na língua falada: _será que (não) pegaram aquele ladrão?_)


----------



## pelus

Eu li/escutei:  
Vou ir à festa ou nã0?
Vou mudar logo de carro?

O que vocês me dizem deste jeito?

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pelus, "vou ir" não está correto (uso do verbo *ir *em dois tempos distintos).

"Vou mudar logo de carro" está correta como afirmativa, mas como pergunta é meio esquisita.


----------



## gvergara

E para expressar incerteza no passado também não empregam o futuro composto, como em espanhol                                                                                                                                                                                                 (chileno)? Por exemplo, para nós seria normal perguntar

_Es raro que Luis no haya llegado aún ¿Habrá tenido algún problema?
É estranho que Luís ainda não tenha chegado. *Será que teve algum problema/ Tera tido algum problema?
*_
Desde já muito obrigado,
Gonzalo*
(Não esqueçam de corrijir os meus erros **)*


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> E para expressar incerteza no passado também não empregam o futuro composto, como em espanhol                                                                                                                                                                                                 (chileno)? Por exemplo, para nós seria normal perguntar
> 
> _Es raro que Luis no haya llegado aún ¿Habrá tenido algún problema?
> É estranho que Luís ainda não tenha chegado. *Sera que teve algum problema/ Tera tido algum problema?
> *_
> Desde já muito obrigado,
> Gonzalo*
> (Não esqueçam de corrijir os meus erros **)*



Empregamos, sim.


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade os gaúchos dizem ''vou ir'', o que me causou muita estranheza quando ouvi pela primeira vez. Errado não é, apenas esquisito para nós que não o usamos.


----------



## gvergara

Vanda said:


> Na verdade os gaúchos dizem ''vou ir'', o que me causou muita estranhez quando ouvi pela primeira vez. Errado não é, apenas esquisito para nós que não o usamos.


Não compreendo, Vanda, como empregar "vou ir" para expressar incerteza no passado. Podia reformular a oração que propus _É estranho que Luís ainda não tenha chegado. *Sera que teve algum problema/ Tera tido algum problema?*_empregando isso, por favor?


----------



## Vanda

Perdão, Gonzalo, estava me referindo ao uso da expressão  ''vou ir'' simplesmente, mas não ligada à incerteza no passado.


----------

